# Trunk release fix



## Butcher98 (Jan 28, 2011)

I read the forums about other Cruze owners rear trunk release button failing. I tried to clean out the area using the tips from the other thread, it still would not work. I decided to look around the internet to find a suitable replacement button so that I did not have to purchase a new harness for $50+. I came across this button https://www.sparkfun.com/products/9190 and it fits nearly perfectly into the old buttons spot. I did have to shave a little of the plastic off on the sides to get it to go in but it did fit. I soldered the 2 wires from the old button onto the new button. It may be easier to get some kind of clips (for lack of a better term) to crimp to the wires and slide them on to the button. The hardest part was getting the new button to sit in the spot and not be activated. I used electrical tape with a small piece of cardboard onto of it to add a little stability. Then I coated around it with the clear rtv silicon. I just finished so I will report back on the longevity of the fix / button. I have attached a few pictures. First one was what I found when I took the old button apart, rust etc. Second is the touch pad with the old button removed and the hole cleaned out. Third is the new button with the wires soldered.

Mods - If this doesn,t warrant a new thread and it needs to be moved I apologize in advance.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm actually glad you posted this!
I just took mine apart and scrapped off all of the crud off of the two contacts with a mini flat head screw driver and reinstalled it and it F'n works again!!!!!!!

It's been out of commission for about a year!

So this confirms that if it goes out its still possible to fix it for free! 

Thanks for motivating me to try one last time hahaha


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Caruzer (Aug 10, 2012)

This is a service issue. I took mine in and they ordered a new relay that requires 2 pushes on the key fob or trunk button within 3 seconds of each other. Solved the problem.


----------

